# Caster issues



## Justin (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi all,

I bought a load of casters recently and had been keeping them in cricket tubs at room temp. However most of them have now collapsed or dried up.

Any ideas what could have gone wrong?


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2006)

What are casters? Only casters I know are little wheels for chairs.


----------



## wuwu (Oct 11, 2006)

caster is the term fishermen use for fly pupaes.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2006)

That's right. fly pupae. Bluebottle I think.


----------



## wuwu (Oct 11, 2006)

i use bluebottles too. i buy them as maggots and let them pupate, which takes a few days. i think the secret to hatching them is humidity. like you said, they tend to dry out, whereas housefly pupaes are more hardier. for the excess pupaes, i keep them in the fridge in an airtight container, to keep in the moisture. for the pupaes i'm hatching, i put them in a ventilated container but i spray them with water, just so that it's slightly wet. also, the pupaes are in this wood shavings type of material. not sure what it is, but it comes witht he maggots.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2006)

Must be a UK thing.


----------

